# Feather with a bloody quill



## Kyrion (Mar 26, 2017)

Mercutio had a feather sticking out at right angles when we collected him from the breeder. As he is moulting we didn't think much of it.

It was in the bottom of the cage this morning, but the quill is bloody which doesn't seem normal. Should I be concerned?

(Merc is very well in himself. Climbing around the cage, singing and playing with his friend, but I thought I should check.)


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

It's a blood feather, mostly grown in but probably if the breeder had to catch (handle him) the feather was twisted and later fell out or Merc pulled it out because it was annoying him and possibly hurt
some. A new one will eventually grow in but the larger wing feathers especially since they're thicker have more blood (was still growing). No problem unless he starts chewing at where it was growing.


----------



## Kyrion (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks Phil, I appreciate the reassurance. He seems really fine in himself and isn't fussed by the absent feather (that I can tell, anyway!)


----------

